# Radar_Pre_Leak_64 crash Black Ops 3.



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello. Today Black Ops 3 crashed when i launch a game from windows, when i was in starting intro cinematic video. ( just first video after i click run game from Windows 10 )

Appcrash
Event name : Radar_Pre_Leak_64

Exception Code 0xc0000005


Is this related to game or my memory ? In memtest86 no errors.
What is this , Radar_Pre_Leak_64 ?



My pc:
4790k stock
2x8gb DDR3 Kingston 1600mhz Hyperx
Corsair 750 RM
Asus Sabertooth Z97 Mark2


I think memory is compatible with my motherboard, because on official kingston site there is my motherboard on list with this memory kit.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where did you acquire the game from?

Have you tried running it in compatibility mode?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Run the Windows Memory Diagnostics tool at start up.
RADAR is related to memory leaks and is incorporated into Windows.
If you run Memtest86, do it on one stick of Ram at a time and do the long test, overnight is usually the best time while sleeping.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

I run memtest86 for 30 hours few days ago and no errors. So why i get RADAR error?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

W10 has bugs, the game has bugs, we can do nothing about either.

BTW guys, as usual, this has also been asked on 4+ other fora.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

So that RADAR error doesnt mean that is something with memory?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, it means it's to do with something loaded into memory, not the memory itself. Loaded memory = data, drivers, kernel etc.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok thx Satrow I am patient. Cheers


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Also during game i get now this error ,any ideas?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks like a game-specific error, verify the game files, don't use anything beta (Game/Steam/W10 Insider builds, etc.).


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

It not crashed from game to OS, it just send me that msg in game:"Exe Err Client Cmd Buffer Overflow". After this i was able to continue.

But what does mean Buffer Overflow?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Buffer overflow = data loading outside of the allocated area in memory, so it's like a bad driver/file/security attack, loading into an incorrect location in memory and causing problems, maybe as far as a Windows crash.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

So its not hardware fault?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

No, it's software.


----------

